# pcmcia-cs-3.1.33-r5 "broke" my linksys wireless ca

## SirronD

I did an emerge --update world today (06/26/2002) which updated pcmcia-cs to "pcmcia-cs-3.1.33-r5". Now my linksys wireless pcmcia no longer works. (it worked for the emerge or else it would not have emerged!)

Here is an relevant excerpt from my /var/log/daemon.log which I believe explains the problem

```

Jun 26 15:48:02 thinkpadt20 cardmgr[4176]: executing: 'modprobe -r orinoco_cs'

Jun 26 15:48:02 thinkpadt20 cardmgr[4176]: executing: 'modprobe -r orinoco'

Jun 26 15:48:03 thinkpadt20 cardmgr[4176]: executing: 'modprobe -r hermes'

Jun 26 15:48:03 thinkpadt20 cardmgr[4176]: exiting

Jun 26 15:48:24 thinkpadt20 cardmgr[5122]: watching 2 sockets

Jun 26 15:48:24 thinkpadt20 cardmgr[5122]: starting, version is 3.1.33

Jun 26 15:48:24 thinkpadt20 cardmgr[5122]: socket 1: Linksys WPC11 11Mbps 802.11b WLAN Card

Jun 26 15:48:24 thinkpadt20 cardmgr[5122]: executing: 'modprobe hermes'

Jun 26 15:48:24 thinkpadt20 cardmgr[5122]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco'

Jun 26 15:48:24 thinkpadt20 cardmgr[5122]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'

Jun 26 15:48:24 thinkpadt20 cardmgr[5122]: + /lib/modules/2.4.19-crypto-r7/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o: unresolved symbol alloc_orinocodev

Jun 26 15:48:24 thinkpadt20 cardmgr[5122]: + /lib/modules/2.4.19-crypto-r7/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.19-crypto-r7/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o failed

Jun 26 15:48:24 thinkpadt20 cardmgr[5122]: + /lib/modules/2.4.19-crypto-r7/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o: insmod orinoco_cs failed

Jun 26 15:48:24 thinkpadt20 cardmgr[5122]: modprobe exited with status 255

Jun 26 15:48:24 thinkpadt20 cardmgr[5122]: executing: 'insmod /lib/modules/2.4.19-crypto-r7/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o'

Jun 26 15:48:24 thinkpadt20 cardmgr[5122]: + /lib/modules/2.4.19-crypto-r7/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o: unresolved symbol alloc_orinocodev

Jun 26 15:48:24 thinkpadt20 cardmgr[5122]: insmod exited with status 1

Jun 26 15:48:25 thinkpadt20 cardmgr[5122]: get dev info on socket 1 failed: Resource temporarily unavailable

Jun 26 15:48:25 thinkpadt20 cardmgr[5122]: wrong module 'orinoco_cs' for device 'orinoco_cs'?

Jun 26 15:48:25 thinkpadt20 cardmgr[5122]: exiting

Jun 26 15:48:26 thinkpadt20 modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module eth1

Jun 26 15:48:26 thinkpadt20 last message repeated 5 times

```

There is an unresolved symbol in orinoco_cs (alloc_orinocodev) which prevents its loading (and thus working).

Does anyone else have the same issue with the latest pcmcia-cs emerge update?

Other than going back to an earlier version (which I will do until I can find another solution), does anyone have any other solutions that I can try?

Thanks

----------

## mb

same probleme here.....

#mb

[edit]

http://lists.samba.org/pipermail/wireless/2002-April/004056.html

----------

## mb

filled bug report

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4280

#mb

----------

## jaba

```

Jun 30 23:47:09 bubben cardmgr[2196]: watching 2 sockets

Jun 30 23:47:09 bubben cardmgr[2197]: starting, version is 3.1.33

Jun 30 23:47:09 bubben cardmgr[2197]: socket 0: Lucent Technologies WaveLAN/IEEE Adapter

Jun 30 23:47:09 bubben cardmgr[2197]: executing: 'modprobe hermes'

Jun 30 23:47:09 bubben cardmgr[2197]: + modprobe: Can't locate module hermes

Jun 30 23:47:09 bubben cardmgr[2197]: modprobe exited with status 255

Jun 30 23:47:09 bubben cardmgr[2197]: module /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/hermes.o not available

Jun 30 23:47:09 bubben cardmgr[2197]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco'

Jun 30 23:47:09 bubben cardmgr[2197]: + modprobe: Can't locate module orinoco

Jun 30 23:47:09 bubben cardmgr[2197]: modprobe exited with status 255

Jun 30 23:47:09 bubben cardmgr[2197]: module /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/orinoco.o not available

Jun 30 23:47:09 bubben cardmgr[2197]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'

Jun 30 23:47:09 bubben cardmgr[2197]: + modprobe: Can't locate module orinoco_cs

Jun 30 23:47:09 bubben cardmgr[2197]: modprobe exited with status 255

Jun 30 23:47:09 bubben cardmgr[2197]: module /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o not available

Jun 30 23:47:10 bubben cardmgr[2197]: get dev info on socket 0 failed: Resource temporarily unavailable

Jun 30 23:47:10 bubben cardmgr[2197]: wrong module 'orinoco_cs' for device 'orinoco_cs'?

```

As you can see i'm also using the pcmcia-cs-3.1.33-r5 package.

I have been struggeling with this problem a few days now. And i really can't see any solution to it.   :Sad: 

How do i/we fix this problem? Wait for r6?

----------

## delta407

First, it seems you are missing your PCMCIA drivers, so that's why it's barfing.

Second, you can downgrade to an earlier version by running:

```
# echo =sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-3.1.33-r5 >> /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

# emerge -u world
```

----------

## jaba

Ok. See now that i don't have the drivers i need. Hmm... shouldn't they follow the "pcmcia-cs" package?

I downgraded to "pcmcia-cs-3.1.33-r4" ...but the same problem appear.

 :Confused: 

----------

## delta407

I don't know... try rebuilding/reinstalling your kernel modules.

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make modules modules_install
```

----------

## jaba

```

Jul  1 12:04:45 bubben cardmgr[2104]: watching 2 sockets

Jul  1 12:04:45 bubben cardmgr[2105]: starting, version is 3.1.33

Jul  1 12:04:45 bubben cardmgr[2105]: socket 0: Lucent Technologies WaveLAN/IEEE Adapter

Jul  1 12:04:45 bubben cardmgr[2105]: executing: 'modprobe hermes'

Jul  1 12:04:45 bubben cardmgr[2105]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco'

Jul  1 12:04:45 bubben cardmgr[2105]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'

Jul  1 12:04:45 bubben cardmgr[2105]: + /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o: unresolved symbol alloc_orinocodev

Jul  1 12:04:45 bubben cardmgr[2105]: + /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o failed

Jul  1 12:04:45 bubben cardmgr[2105]: + /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o: insmod orinoco_cs failed

Jul  1 12:04:45 bubben cardmgr[2105]: modprobe exited with status 255

Jul  1 12:04:45 bubben cardmgr[2105]: executing: 'insmod /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o'

Jul  1 12:04:45 bubben cardmgr[2105]: + /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o: unresolved symbol alloc_orinocodev

Jul  1 12:04:45 bubben cardmgr[2105]: insmod exited with status 1

Jul  1 12:04:46 bubben cardmgr[2105]: get dev info on socket 0 failed: Resource temporarily unavailable

Jul  1 12:04:46 bubben cardmgr[2105]: wrong module 'orinoco_cs' for device 'orinoco_cs'?

```

I talked to Gerk, the man who made the pcmcia-cs-3.1.33-r5.ebuild. He wasn't aware of this problem either.

I've tried all sorts of things. Now i've used part kernel modules and part pcmcia-cs modules. I can't figure out why it won't accept "orinoco_cs.o"?!

I'm using the pcmcia-cs-3.1.33-r5 package. I'll try going down to version r3.

I need tips...    :Confused: 

----------

## jaba

Yes, finally i got it working!

Now i can take a breath and collect my money    :Very Happy: 

This is what i did:

As i said before i used the kernel modules for hermes, and the pcmcia-cs package for the rest. I used the pcmcia-cs-3.1.33-r4 ...it sees that the new orinoco drivers aren't quite good yet. 

This is correct load:

```

Jul  1 12:56:08 bubben cardmgr[3699]: watching 2 sockets

Jul  1 12:56:08 bubben cardmgr[3700]: starting, version is 3.1.33

Jul  1 12:56:08 bubben cardmgr[3700]: socket 0: Lucent Technologies WaveLAN/IEEE Adapter

Jul  1 12:56:08 bubben cardmgr[3700]: executing: 'modprobe hermes'

Jul  1 12:56:08 bubben cardmgr[3700]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco'

Jul  1 12:56:08 bubben cardmgr[3700]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'

Jul  1 12:56:09 bubben cardmgr[3700]: executing: './network start eth1'

```

This is my config state:

```

Kernel configuration options:

    Kernel-tree PCMCIA support is disabled.

    Symmetric multiprocessing support is enabled.

    PCI BIOS support is enabled.

    Power management (APM) support is enabled.

    SCSI support is disabled.

    IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support is disabled.

    Networking support is enabled.

     Radio network interface support is enabled.

     Token Ring device support is disabled.

     Fast switching is disabled.

     Frame Diverter is disabled.

    Module version checking is enabled.

    Kernel debugging support is disabled.

    Preemptive kernel patch is disabled.

    /proc filesystem support is enabled.

    Maximum physical memory: 1GB

```

Thanks for all the help!   :Wink: 

----------

## Cardoe

Try the latest pcmcia-cs version... It's 3.1.34-r8. Let me know how it is. If you're still having unresolved symbols... Please add your info to https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4280.

-Cardoe

----------

## garrontmo

I'm having this problem. I've had it since 3.1.33-r4, and I'm still having it with 3.1.34-r8. I cant figure out how to get it fixed. What do I need to do? In my kernel, I have PCMCIA/Cardbus disabled, Wireless Networking enabled, and Hermes compiled as a module.

----------

## ealfert

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm having this problem. I've had it since 3.1.33-r4, and I'm still having it with 3.1.34-r8. I cant figure out how to get it fixed. What do I need to do? In my kernel, I have PCMCIA/Cardbus disabled, Wireless Networking enabled, and Hermes compiled as a module.
> 
> 

 

this just happened to me also...the problem is that you CAN"T compile Hermes as a module in the kernel!!! if you are going to then use pcmcia-cs...

You need to enable wireless support in the kernel but DON"T select any sub-drivers as either compiled in the kernel or as modules...

remember to emerge pcmcia-cs after rebuilding the kernel so that the proper modules are created.... emerge pcmcia-cs WILL build the CORRECT modules for Hermes, orinoco, and orinoco_cs...

It took me a while to figure this out by trying different combinations of things and googling.... hope this solves your problem and anybody else in the future.

----------

